# Thickskins Breeding !!!!!African Cichlid Guru HELP PLEASE!!!!!!!!



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

I was in the process of setting up a larger tank for my cichlid when I noticed 1 of my females and male were acting funny. I stopped what I was doing and watched for a few moments. To my surprise she was dropping eggs. The problem is all my other fish were trying to grab the eggs as she laid them. I know they are mouth brooders. How do I tell if she was able to retrieve any eggs as she laid them? It would be cool to have some babies. How long till they hatch? What do I need to do for them when and if they hatch? Would it be safe to still move them or do I need to wait? If I am able to move them would it be best to use as much of there current water as possible? Should I divide them from the rest of the tank? I know there are many questions but I know very little about Africans breeding habits.

Pics of my fish. The male is much more colorful now. These are a bit older pics.


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

If she just laid them, and they were successfully fertilized, then you have a month or so, give or take, before anything will happen. You have all sorts of options - 
1 - put in a tank divider, and keep her seperated.
2 - set up a fry tank. Put her in it in 30-35 days, and let her spit the fry when she is ready. Alternativly, when she gets close, you can strip her yourself. Google it, there's tons of "how to" videos.

3 - let nature take it's course in your main tank. A couple fry should make it. (survival of the fittest!)

I would set up the fry tank if you can. Use as much of the same water (that's what they;ve been used to while in mommy's mouth.) I would keep it bare bottom, as it's easy to clean. 

I'm sure others will weigh in with their opinions as well...good luck, and keep us posted!

Rich


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Thats awesome,congratz!!


----------



## Ktowncichlids (Apr 23, 2010)

Leave the mom for 25 days, On the 25th day catch her and strip her eggs (ton's of youtube video on how to strip cichlids) 
Then once eggs are stripped let the fry go into a small breeder box hung inside your tank near the filter out take but not directly in the current,

this suggestion is if you do no have a secondary tank, If you do leave the mom in the main tank for 22 days take her out and put her in the hospital tank and on 25th day strip eggs, Imidiatly return mom to main tank and leave babys in 10 gallon, (bare bottom is best ) and also be sure to put panty hose nylons over your filter intakes as they can be sucked up

IF you see a fry come out under developed stick mom back in main tank for 2 more days then check again, 
If fry come out and still have a tiny tiny egg left in them its ok, you may loose a couple but most will survive and the others may eat the dead ones egg sack for food.

as for worrying about the other fish getting the eggs cichlids have to deal with this in nature as well, Unless your set up and built for breeding there's nothing to worry about as a couple eggs will always be eaten,

to tell if the fish is holding you should see the bottom inside of her jaw expand its super easy to tell, unles she only got 1-3 eggs, So just watch her mouth and see if you can see anything inside or if she looks t be rolling soemthing around inside her mouth.

Good luck with the fish!! (the first time you strip you think you are going to be doing it wrong and are hurting the fish but ive stripped the same female over 9 times over 2 years and it never hurt her at all, Just be very careful and the more you do it the better you will become at it


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks for the info so far. I have researched some but lots more to learn. Will be interesting for sure. She seems to have made the move to her new home ok.


----------



## Ktowncichlids (Apr 23, 2010)

How come you re housed her so fast? I woulda let her stay in the main tank for 20 days atleast to keep her un stressed and also helps for future broods, (don't worry im sure she will be fine but next time I would hold off a few more days befor moving her)


You also need to keep in mind that stressing a fish out can cause them to eat the eggs or spitt the eggs, another reason why I leave moms in the tank till there ready, Plus its the water they spawned in and they love


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

i have raised thickskins. you can actually keep the pair together if you r worried about other preditors getting the eggs. the male did most of the protecting once mom spit the fry. but i agree. the longer the female is isolated the more she will be stressed and also she will lose her rank among th e other females when she is replaced to the main tank


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

Ktowncichlids said:


> How come you re housed her so fast? I woulda let her stay in the main tank for 20 days atleast to keep her un stressed and also helps for future broods, (don't worry im sure she will be fine but next time I would hold off a few more days befor moving her)
> 
> You also need to keep in mind that stressing a fish out can cause them to eat the eggs or spit the eggs, another reason why I leave moms in the tank till there ready, Plus its the water they spawned in and they love


I was in the middle of changing my tank to a 135g. I used almost all of the water they were in with the new tank setup. It was like a weekly WC except all the fish moved to the new tank. She is not in a tank alone she is still with all the rest. She will not go into another tank until about 2 1/2 - 3 weeks from now. I guess she/they could not wait until I moved them into the larger tank to do her/their thing. Oh well if she/they were meant to have these fry survive then they will.


----------



## Ktowncichlids (Apr 23, 2010)

Sounds like your doing fine! im sure they'll pull through!


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

everyone's advice is pretty dead on. i noticed a few weeks ago that my red zebra was holding. she's held before a few times already, but this is the first time successfully. the first time i noticed the bulge, i dotted my calendar and counted three weeks later (which was yesterday) and i stripped her. 23 fry!! it's crazy how much they hold in their mouth. so beside the bulge, as days pass, you'll notice that when you feed you're fish and everyone's all trying to get at the food, the mom (if she's holding)...she won't eat. anyways, good luck and let me know how they turn out!! =) you're fish are beauties!


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

Just an update to let you know that nothing came out of this spawn. The male is trying again with both females in the tank. I hope to have something happen but am letting nature prevail.


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

Sorry to hear that. it's okay...just keep on taking care of them and it'll happen. how old are they btw? like i said that's what it was like with my red zebras. she held a few times before, but it took a year...i'm guessing she wasn't as mature.


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

I am not sure of there age as I got them from another member who had spawned them at least once. I have had them for around 6 months or so.


----------



## IceBlue (Mar 17, 2011)

How long did you leave the eggs/fry in the mouth. I would say,(my opinion only) 21 days is right after that they can probably swim and once one gets out and other cichlids figure it out they sometimes chase the female till she spits the rest out. As others say, strip at about 20-21 days place in 10 gal etc etc. Good Luck


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

I attempted to strip her about 7-10 days ago and she had nothing. It was on the 21st day. I marked on the calendar so I did not forget. My guess is the changing of tanks the day I noticed them laying eggs must have disturbed the process. They are settled into the larger tank and are trying again.


----------

